

Bookstaber: Risk from High Freq. & Algorithmic Trading not as Big as Many Think - rfreytag
http://seekingalpha.com/article/158962-risk-from-high-frequency-and-algorithmic-trading-not-as-big-as-many-think

======
flourpower
The level of uninformed fear surrounding this topic doesn't bode well for
driverless cars. Computers trading stocks can't even kill people.

